# Secteur Elite Sizing



## Briank (Jul 7, 2010)

Went to my LBS last week to test ride a Secteur Elite. The size of the bike was a 54 M-L. I was told that with this model, each size has a M and a M-L frame. I went to the Specialized website and the geometry/specs are not broken down into the different "sub-sizes" - only 54, 56, etc. Does anyone know what the differences would be between a 54 M and a 54 M-L?


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

sounds to me like someone fed you some false info

the M-L probably would mean that the 54 is between a medium and large

my 58 allez has XL on it, maybe the 56 would have L, the 52 would be M, and the 54 M-L


----------



## Briank (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Roscoe. That's actually one of my concerns. I'm just under 5'11" and always thought that a 56 frame would be my size - although recognizing that a lot more determines the correct frame size than just height. I questioned the guy about the 54 being appropriate and that's when he said that Specialized makes these "sub-sizes". I'm still waiting for a reply from the company to hear what they have to say.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Briank said:


> Thanks Roscoe. That's actually one of my concerns. I'm just under 5'11" and always thought that a 56 frame would be my size - although recognizing that a lot more determines the correct frame size than just height. I questioned the guy about the 54 being appropriate and that's when he said that Specialized makes these "sub-sizes". I'm still waiting for a reply from the company to hear what they have to say.


It's pretty much irrelevant what the letter or number is on the frame, because there are no standards for measuring to determine a given manufacturers frame size. More often than not, the geo of a 54cm in one brand equates to a 52 in another (or an XS in some others) and even within some brands there are similar variances - Fuji and Rocky Mtn. come to mind. 

Bottom line is your fit has to be right, so (as always) it's best to work with reputable LBS's with experienced fitters. Get sized/ fitted, test ride the bikes and tweak fit from there. If it makes you feel any better, have then stick a 56cm label on the bike that fits best.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

FWIW, I'm ~6'3" and have historically used 60-61cm frames. My Roubaix, pretty much the same geo as the Secteur, is a 58 and it fits me well. So I'll echo PJ's comments, I would have never thought the 58 would fit, but it does...


Also (since I happen to remember it), that was labeled XL, the 61 an XXL, and the 56 a L.


----------



## garysol1 (Jun 4, 2008)

There are no sub sizes. 54 is a medium, 56 is a large and a 58 is the XL while the 61 is a XXL. At 5'11 I would expect you to end up on a 56.....


----------



## Briank (Jul 7, 2010)

I bought the 54 and it feels great!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Briank said:


> I bought the 54 and it feels great!


Congrats!! :thumbsup: 

But... no pics??


----------

